# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Sinusitis,acuut en chronisch - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Sinusitis*

Sinusitis is een aandoening waarbij de holten van de beenderen aan weerskanten van de neus worden aangetast. 
De ziekte komt veel voor en toch is er weinig over bekend. 
Veel mensen weten bijvoorbeeld niet wat de risicofactoren van sinusitis zijn, hoe de neus het best wordt gesnoten en welke aanvullende behandelingen er bestaan.


*Chronische of acute sinusitis?* 
Sinusitis, een pijnlijke, maar over het algemeen goedaardige aandoening
Als een verkoudheid een sinusitis wordt...

Bij beide vormen van sinusitis, zowel de acute vorm (van korte, voorbijgaande duur) als de chronische vorm (duurt langer en duikt telkens weer op, wat een langdurige behandeling vraagt), gaat het om een aandoening die veroorzaakt wordt door bacteriën, virussen of andere ziektekiemen. 


*Wat zijn de oorzaken van sinusitis?* 

Verkoudheden en allergieën (van de luchtwegen, of voedselallergieën) verstoppen de neusholten en werken zo sinusitis in de hand. Andere, minder voorkomende oorzaken zijn neuspoliepen, tandinfecties, het binnenkrijgen van besmet water bij het zwemmen, het overdadige gebruik van sprays tegen neusverstoppingen, veranderingen van hoogte, een misvorming van de neuswand, enz.


*Hoe sinusitis te vookomen?* 

Mensen bij wie een sinusitis eindeloos lang duurt en terugkomt, doen er goed aan om de volgende preventieve voorzorgen te nemen: 

■Was regelmatig uw handen, zeker in de winter. Zo houdt u de microben weg. Rook ook niet en mijd plaatsen waar gerookt wordt.

■Drink veel. Dat maakt de slijmen vloeibaar, waardoor ze makkelijker afgevoerd worden. U loopt zo minder snel infecties op.

■Mijd alcohol, de sinusmembranen gaan ervan opzwellen. 

■Eet gezond. Kies vooral producten die veel antioxidanten bevatten zoals fruit en groenten.

■Ga na of er misschien een voedingsallergie aan de basis van uw sinusitis ligt. Uw huisarts kan u daarbij helpen.


*De beste manier om uw neus te snuiten*

Let erop dat u uw neus zacht snuit, telkens één neusholte per keer. 
Als u te veel kracht zet, raakt het neusslijmvlies geïrriteerd en effent u de weg voor sinusitis. 

Snuif nooit door uw neus. Het werkt sinusitis én oorontstekingen in de hand!


*Neussprays tegen verstoppingen: met mate te gebruiken*

Ontzwellende sprays mogen, of ze nu vrij te koop zijn of alleen op voorschrift, alleen sporadisch gebruikt worden en nooit langer dan drie dagen achtereen. 
Anders riskeert u dat de slijmafscheiding geprikkeld wordt. 
Volg wel altijd het advies van uw arts, ook als dat anders is!

Belangrijk om te weten: als u het vliegtuig moet nemen (hoogteverschillen werken sinusitis in de hand), gebruik dan vóór het opstijgen een ontzwellende spray en 30 minuten voor de landing een neusspray. 


*Hydrotherapie als remedie tegen sinusitis*

Hete dampen inhaleren is ideaal om de sinussen te helpen openen. 
U kan bij pijn en een verstopte neus ook verlichting brengen door warme en koude kompressen op de sinussen te leggen. Leg er eerst 30 seconden een warm kompres op en daarna ook 30 seconden een koud kompres. Herhaal deze handeling drie keer achtereen en eindig met een koud kompres.


*En acupunctuur?*

Bij chronische sinusitis kan acupunctuur merkbare verlichting brengen. 
Sinusitis is trouwens een van de aandoeningen waarvoor de WGO het gebruik van acupunctuur in de behandeling erkent. 


*Zinksupplementen kunnen nuttig zijn*

Het is wetenschappelijk bewezen dat dit mineraal een invloed heeft op de ernst en de duur van verkoudheden en zo het risico op sinusitis vermindert.

Opgelet: sinusitis kan tot complicaties leiden als de infectie zich uitbreidt. Het is ten zeerste aan te raden om bij de minste twijfel een arts te raadplegen!!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Ik rook (nog steeds), dus dat zal m'n sinusitis niet ten goede komen  :Wink: .
Eigen schuld , dikke bult zeggen ze dan hé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb nu wel érg veel last van m'n sinussen ... oorontsteking/voorhoofdsholteontsteking en héél véél slijm ...
Heb een afspraak gemaakt bij een KNO-arts, want de huisarts hier op het dorp gaf me enkel slijmoplossende bruistabletten en zei dat ik verder moest gaan met de Nasonex-spray .. maar veel helpen doet het niet..

----------

